# how many reps/sets for building size and strength?



## richirich_99 (Apr 15, 2004)

I know that this has probably been asked before, but i am shooting at getting bigger as well as getting stronger. How many reps should i be doing? 4-6? 6-8? 8-10? 10-12? also, how many sets of each exercise should i be doing? 3? 4? more? I've heard a lot of different things, so any help would be great! Thanks

Rich


----------



## OmarJackson (Apr 16, 2004)

All of the rep ranges you noted will give you both a combination of strength and size, with strength being dominant closer to the 4-rep range and hypertrophy closer to the 8-10 rep range. For the most part try to hit reps in the 6-10 range, as most unexperianced lifters will become both bigger and stronger using those reps. 

3 sets is good, but people usually just religiously do 3 sets of everything all the time, no matter what. If you think you can stimulate a muscle enough with one set, than thats all you need.


----------



## MeLo (Apr 16, 2004)

training for strength + size... between each sets you would rest about 1 min +

Ditto to above. 6-10 range. Try forced reps from time to time


----------



## Todd Bostrom (Apr 16, 2004)

Training for strength, 5x5.  Add 3 sets of 15 reps, for hypertrophy, after your 5x5 sets.  So your one exercise in your workout might look like this:

Benchpress-
235 5sets x 5reps 
165-3 sets x 15reps


----------



## richirich_99 (Apr 16, 2004)

i'll start trying that out. I've been doing about 6 reps sometimes eight with usually 3-4 sets. Thnks for the advice


----------

